# 2500HD with 6.0 MPG?



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

What are you guys getting for mileage with 2500HD 6.0 gas motor? Think I'm going to close the deal on one tomorrow.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

i get a range of 11-14 depending on what i'm doing


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mines a 2500 non HD with the 6.0, but it still get 12.5mpg. I've gotten 15 on teh highway though.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

my 2003 2500hd with the 6.0 and 4.10's got between 10-12 mpg all the time, wether it was highway or city. crappy, but consistent. it actually did better with the 285's on it i think.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Not the greatest, but not too bad either. My Duramax gets a little better than my 6.0, not by much though


----------



## saynow (Nov 7, 2008)

Ha! I have a 2000 3/4 ton sierra 7.4l and I get 8mi. in town and 10 on highway. Just found out I can plow and salt for 10 hours on a tank...sucks


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I average 11.6 around town. Get about 13.2 on the highway. Pulled a 24ft enclosed car trailer from Chicago to Las Vegas and got 7.3 mpg a $4.39 a gallon...ouch


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

I get 9 to 10 mpg every tank with my 8.1. I allways thought that was good for a 496. Allways figured the 6.0 should get a little better than what they seem to get. JMO


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I can get about 13 city and have gotten 18 on the highway, as long as I kept it under 70. Mine has the 4:10's in it as well. But helping it breathe a little better helped for sure!!!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am afraid to check it, one of these days i will do the math, i just see the needle drop. It was doing pretty good until the gas prices went down, now it seems to be sucking more gas.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

12 around town. 12 on the highway. 

2000 2500 6.0 4.10's.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I just figured it up....roughly 10-12 in town and 15-16 on the highway. My Duramax gets 13 in town and 16-17 on the highway.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm getting a little over 12 mpg on my 98 7.4L when running empty. This is after changing the two pre-cat O2 sensors. I was getting 9-10 mpg before running empty. I haven't towed or hauled anything since changing the O2 sensors so I don't know what the mileage is yet. Before I still got around 9 mpg towing.

Wayne


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Biggest difference between the Duramax and the 6.0 is when you are towing. Then they are night and day.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't buy a truck for it's MPG. Buy it for getting the job done. Duramax is the only game in town for long-haul heavy towing, but a great way to waste a wad of cash for putzing around town with moderate loads and/or snowplowing. The money you save buying a 6.0 vs a diesel will buy a LOT of extra fuel. I bought the D-Max purely on puny penile syndrome and the fact that I can afford it regardless of practicality. I would have been better off with the gas burner for what I use it for if I had to answer to the bottom line for justification.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply's should be a done deal tomorrow! 08 2500hd with 6.0 and a few toys along with the Fisher xls, only bad news is the first snow may come on Sunday and the new plow won't be ready for it!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

12-13 MPG on my 2001 6.0 crew cab with a mix of highway/city driving.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Great, im gonna get about 12MPG in mine. Yay. Ha ha, picking mine up tommorrow hopefully if the guy gets the brakes done.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Get ahold of these people www.nelsonperformance.com They do custom ecm tunes for chevy trucks. It will help your mileage and give you plenty more power. I just ordered one for my truck last week and will have it in the next few days.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

there's blackbearperformance also, they do custom tuning. They send a scan cable out. You put some software on a laptop and they do the tune specific to your vehicle. They also do standard mail order tunes as well.

http://www.blackbearperformance.com/


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

snow game,

nice rig. Maybe I'll see you on the street in RI!


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

8-10 on my '04 2500HD w/ 6.0. I assume you're buying used, while they're doing the brakes, have them check the brake lines. They rust out, and are a b>>ch to change (they run behind the fuel tank, etc.).


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

beatle78, how do you like that tune in the truck?? I am getting anxious about mine!!!


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

snow game;659398 said:


> Thanks for all the reply's should be a done deal tomorrow! 08 2500hd with 6.0 and a few toys along with the Fisher xls, only bad news is the first snow may come on Sunday and the new plow won't be ready for it!


How much did you get quoted for that? I looked at a 09 2500hd ext cab Z71 package w 7.6 ft boss on it and they gave me a price of 39143.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;667554 said:


> beatle78, how do you like that tune in the truck?? I am getting anxious about mine!!!


LOVE the tune. Woke the truck up, shifts quicker(doesn't feel the the tranny is slipping between gears anymore) GM calls that Toque management. I call that lieing to the consumer. If you sell a truck advertise as 300HP and you "manage" the torque when I hit the gas, then I'm only getting a truck with say ~220HP.

MY only compaint is that I told him I wanted the MPG tune and my MPG went down slightly, BUT he sent me out another tuned PCM along with the tune cable and he's going to try to dial it in for me to get better mpg's. All for $250. Can't beat that.

FYI, I spoke with him about the 6.0 engines. He said they come WAY detuned from GM. He said he can get an additional 20-30HP out of those engines just by making them run more efficient.

Justin at blackbear is excellent to deal with and he answers all of my newb questions.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm getting 10-12MPG no matter how I drive it! That is with 4.10's Magnaflow exhaust Cold air intake with air intake tubes from the lower front valance and a Diablo Tune. Runs very well but no MPG, I'm used to it now. 285/75/16's on summer and winter wheels. Think I'm going with Ford Diesel next time.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Doom & Gloom;668644 said:


> I'm getting 10-12MPG no matter how I drive it! That is with 4.10's Magnaflow exhaust Cold air intake with air intake tubes from the lower front valance and a Diablo Tune. Runs very well but no MPG, I'm used to it now. 285/75/16's on summer and winter wheels. Think I'm going with Ford Diesel next time.


Hope its gona be a 7.3 or u will be going from bad to worse.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I've seen a couple of posts on here about the Fords having MPG problems with the diesel. Didn't know if it was for real or not. Don't get me wrong I like my Chevy, but the Fords just don't have any sag to them.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

well, my cousin is on his 2nd ford diesel. He said his new one gets SIGNIFICANTLY less mpg. He said it was due to the fact that there was a new emissions law passed and Ford slapped together an engine that would pass. 

aka the engine was designed to pass, it was not designed to be efficient.

This is second hand information so maybe some research is in order...


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had it with the dealerships! no wonder they are going out of business. I have called dealerships in 3 states and can not find a Chevy gas 2500hd extended cab or crew cab. As matter of fact Imperial Chevy in Mass. told me tonight that *ANY plow on a 2500 or 3500 Diesel Ext. cab or Crew cab would VOID the warranty. Only a regular cab diesel would be OK w/ the warranty. No Other dealer in CT Mass or RI has told me that but this guy checked and called me back.
So I still have not found a truck, but will probably end up back in a Ford this time, I'm going gas F-250 xlt right around $28,000 for an 09 before the Fisher xls (6100.00)*


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

my 05 12-15
my 07 new style 10-12


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

warranty is only voided on crew cabs and that is bs in my opinion
reg and extended gas are fine 4800 front axles and diesel engine weighs more anyway


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Doom & Gloom;669476 said:


> I've seen a couple of posts on here about the Fords having MPG problems with the diesel. Didn't know if it was for real or not. Don't get me wrong I like my Chevy, but the Fords just don't have any sag to them.


Ford 6.0's compared to 7.3's (diesels), yes.............both compared to Dmaxes are still a lil behind. But replacing with a Ford Gasser? 5.4's are horrible for MPG's and the only V8 choice in a 250......V-10 is the other gasser and I'd assume 6-7mpg's isn't what you want. Hell, my bro-in-law is lucky to get 8 out of his 4.6!

I just sold my 6.0 gasser Express van. 8-10 in town, never drove highway. My 03 Dmax X-cab service truck (255k miles), 17.6 mixed driving last trip, mainly highway, but loaded. 14 or so around town. My 05 CCSB 4x4 Dmax (185k miles) just did 23.3 on a trip to IA and back. Stayed under 2k the whole time just to see. Not bad IMHO.

There's really no good mpg chioce for an HD gasser. Custom tunes help, but most require higher octane fuel, so there goes the $avings. As stated above, working one is when you see the significant change. Diesels dont change much, gassers drop by half if not more. I know the question wasn't aimed at diesels, but just my $.02


----------



## generalee31184 (Sep 12, 2008)

2008 6.0 was getting 9.5-10 before Justin just finished up my tune from blackbear. I have now gained about 3 mpg. Up to 12.5-13 mpg the last I checked,


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

11 mpg at absolute best in my 05 with 30k miles.payup


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

average around 11, in town, towing or not. Did average 13.5 once, did 70 miles worth of highway driving and filled up after 100 miles.

Those tunes that people were listing, would that void the warranty if done?


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

highlander316;680129 said:


> Those tunes that people were listing, would that void the warranty if done?


From what I've bene told it does not void the warranty and dealers cannot even tell that the computer has been tuned.

Contact Justin at http://www.blackbearperformance.com/

He'll answer all of your questions. He very nice to deal with.


----------



## CutnLawns (Dec 8, 2005)

I have an 03 GMC HD and pull a 14' enclosed trailer everyday and get 10-11 and unloaded 14-15 on the hwy. This is after I had a custom tune on mine 5yrs ago. I have a custom tune for MPG from Jesse Bubb at wait4me performance http://www.wait4meperformance.com/Index.swf. My performance is great and my mpg went up 3mpg from 8 to 11 towing. Pretty sure his prices are near the same but for him to tune a core computer and send me the new tuned computer it was $157.50 TMD and I kept my stock computer so i had no down time with the truck. After i saw the performance gains i sent him my stock computer and told him to impress me with a 93 octane race tune. OMG that tune wakes that 6.0 up. 45mpg I can smash the throttle and it burries the tach at 6K+, breaks the tires loose and plants you in the seat hard. I guarantee i could surprise a few Mustangs or Camaros with that tune. Didn't tow as well so I put my MPG tune back in and has for the last 5 yrs.

Does not void warranty, nor should a plow since they sell you the snow plow packages and because of the THE MAGNUSON-MOSS WARRANTY ACT. The only thing is that you can not let the dealership or Autozone or ? reflash your computer or it will go back to the stock settings and you will lose your tune. Jesse says if that ever happens just send it back and he will reset it for you. Had a Hypertech programmer and they are NO WHERE near the tune you get from a custom tune which ever one you go with.

My set up:
03 GMC 2500HD crew
6.0L 
4:10 gears
285/75/16 tires
Corsa SS cat back exhaust
K&N FIPK cold air intake
Wait4Me custom tune


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

beatle78;680187 said:


> From what I've bene told it does not void the warranty and dealers cannot even tell that the computer has been tuned.
> 
> Contact Justin at http://www.blackbearperformance.com/
> 
> He'll answer all of your questions. He very nice to deal with.


Yep! Justin will get you handled!


----------

